#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται σχεδιαστής AutoCad

## stratosPantazis

Ζητείται μηχανικός (Πολιτικός ή Αρχιτέκτων) για πλήρη απασχόληση σε τεχνικό γραφείο στο κέντρο του Πειραιά για σύνταξη αρχιτεκτονικών σχεδίων, χειρισμό πλατφόρμας αυθαιρέτων ΤΕΕ, γνώση Windows, Office, e-mail.  Εργασία και το  Σάββατο, ωράριο 9.30-15.30. Τηλ. 69********

----------

